# just askin



## just g (May 5, 2012)

Where to begin, I am 45 yrs old. My relationship is complicated to say the very least. I have 3 daughters, and this man, their father. For 25 yrs we have known each other, we have been together and separated, always find our way back to one another. I love him, I know I can count on him for the most part. But he always brings up the past. I on the other hand I left the past where t belongs in the past! Why is it he can't?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What does this "past" involve that`s so troublesome?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes the stuff that happened in the past just doesn't stay there.... some marriages SHOULD end.


----------



## just g (May 5, 2012)

I think that if this relationship was suppose to end than it would have ended long ago.


----------



## just g (May 5, 2012)

gez there are things that have happened over the yrs not just things I have done but him as well.. like other relationships while we were apart, I had a thing with a woman,


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

because the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior.

at least that's what Dr. Phil says  ... and I happen to be a believer. 

not saying people don't change, but if the past isn't acknowledged and dealt with, the chances are slim.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

The past is a difficult thing to leave behind.

The past can leave resentment which can take years, or in some cases never, be eliminated.

The past does help predict the future as well.

I'm talking in generalities though, because we are short on details. If you are willing to share more perhaps we can offer a more precise ideas to help address your marital problems.


----------

